
Why Facebook deserves to be a real Country (yes, people think like this) - shrikant
http://rodinhood.com/2010/03/16/why-facebook-deserves-to-be-a-real-country/
======
Kliment
This is scarily misguided. Reminds me of an essay that a friend of a friend
(who I do not know personally and would probably have long arguments with if I
did) wrote about how Facebook was bringing us a better world because when your
life is public you are forced to discover your "true self" as opposed to
adapting your personality to whoever you communicate with. The devious man who
happens to know both of us sent me that essay and sent him (the author of the
essay) my essay about the evils of Facebook from the point of view of a non-
user
([http://everything2.com/title/Facebook+destroys+real+relation...](http://everything2.com/title/Facebook+destroys+real+relationships))
and then attempted to synthesize the two views, with what I consider
insufficient success.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _But if 400 million unique visitors ( Population of the USA+UK+Canada), are
> converging in increasing numbers to ONE destination & half of them almost
> daily, there is a something here that governments and their politicians
> could surely learn something from._

Doesn't sound "scarily misguided" to me.

------
acg
_Facebook as a world is perfect._

Only if the world is as simple as you flicking through your rolodex.

